# Like, BOO! Y'all!



## mrhalloween (Aug 21, 2005)

I heard about the forum from someone on one of the other forums I already belonged to, so in the firm belief that you can never get enough of a good thing, I just had to join!
I am looking forward to sharing ideas and plans with everyone here. I tend to lurk a lot, but I am not shy about contributing when I can! 
I will look forward to hearing from everyone!
Dana Farnsworth, AKA mrhalloween :xbones:


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey welcome to the forums. Enjoy yourself and have fun. ^^


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Mr.H, Really glad you signed on. I know it's heading into the home stretch now before the holiday, but I'm glad you stretched yourself even thinner to join us. Vlad


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, your contributions are always welcome here mrhalloween. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome mrhalloween.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey mrhalloween! what forum was that?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to our madhouse, we are glad to have you aboard >^.,.^<


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings mrhalloween, and welcome!


----------

